# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Ρετρό Βιβλία

## pas2007

1) Το Πλήρες Περιβάλλον Των Windows 3.1, Word 2 & Excel 4 (Μ. Γκιούρδας)
2) Μάθετε Basic με τον Amstrad (Κλειδάριθμος)
3) Amstrad CPC 6128 User Instructions

Σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση και τα τρία βιβλία.

20€

----------

